# Leg of lamb



## JohnsMyName (Apr 4, 2018)

Going to do a (dry cured) boneless leg of lamb. Would you guys suggest leaving all the fat on or trimming it up a bit?


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 4, 2018)

I like no more than 1/4” of fat when I do a roast. It’s a personal preference thing.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 4, 2018)

I don't care for the mouth feel of lamb suet...    If this is your first lamb, try it....   it's hard to beat what mother nature puts together...  I also like lamb cooked rare to very rare...  not quite black and blue but close....


----------



## Gwanger (Apr 4, 2018)

myownidaho said:


> I like no more than 1/4” of fat when I do a roast. It’s a personal preference thing.


I like to trim a lot of the fat and cook on a rack so I doesn't cook in the rendered fat.I feel this is where it gets a gamey taste


----------



## JohnsMyName (Apr 4, 2018)

I should have specified it will be dry cured. Put it in that section :) . I know some fats go rancid quicker like beef and others are quite desireable like pork. I’ve done cured lamb before, but this particular piece has a larger fat cap than I’ve seen.


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 4, 2018)

I would still trim it, unless you like the taste of lamb fat.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 5, 2018)

Well lamb fat burned & crispy is just fantastic IMHO.
But I'm a lamb fanatic. The problem is that growing up as a kid my folks loved lamb chops & we had them at least once a week or more. I don't know if lamb was cheaper then, but now for me it is a delicacy because of the price. I get it maybe once a year & it's a big deal around here. I savor every bite & lick the plate when I'm done!

Al


----------



## JohnsMyName (Apr 5, 2018)

Al, I feel the exact same way! Love crispy melty lamb fat and also rarely get to eat it due to the cost. I guess I was more concerned about the raw 5 month old fat not being desirable on the cured product. I'm thinking I'll trim the excessive parts, but leave most intact.

ETA: Not sure about you, but my local grocery stores are all having big sales to sell off the extra Easter lamb. I got the boneless leg for $2.99 lb I think?


----------



## daveomak (Apr 5, 2018)

Me three !!


----------



## JohnsMyName (Apr 12, 2018)

Mods, why was this moved? It is about a cured leg of lamb, it will never see temps over 60F.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 12, 2018)

I moved it back for you.
Al


----------



## JohnsMyName (Apr 12, 2018)

Thank you sir.


----------



## bluewhisper (Apr 12, 2018)

Wow, lamb for $2.99/lb? I would jump on that. Where's my rosemary?

In my experience with cleaning up afterwards, lamb is the only fat that's more waxy than beef fat.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 12, 2018)

$2.99...   My freezer would have a bunch of vac-packed lamb in it...   A BIG bunch....


----------



## JohnsMyName (Apr 21, 2018)

I ended up trimming the fat, after inspecting it, there was a lot of that waxy fat and that’s not good cured meat. Ended up with almost 5lbs trimmed!


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 21, 2018)

Awesome! I’m in.


----------

